# Strange result on HPT...



## amyandelle (Jul 5, 2004)

Hi Mama's,
I took an HPT this morning and the result was weird. It was a cheapy test from Target so I was skeptical to begin with but I really didn't think I might be pg (we just leave it up to chance so I test monthly because I have not gotten my af back yet) so I just bought the cheapest test I could find. So the test looks negative except for a very thin positive line. It is not like the faint positives that they show in the booklet, it is so thin that it is almost not there. I read the test just like it said after 2 minuets so it is not an evaporation line. What do you think? I am going to buy a good test tonight and re-test in the morning. Of course the suspense is going to make me crazy all day.
Thanks,
Amy


----------



## massaginmommy (Mar 5, 2005)

The "good" or expensive tests aren't always better than the cheapy ones. Go to peeonastick.com and check out her info. I buy the Dollar Tree hpt's they are actually very accurate. I am thinking if you got a thin + line you may in fact be PG


----------



## FoxyMom (Apr 23, 2003)

I had something very similiar. There wasn't any color really, just a thin line, almost like a groove where the line would be if it were possitive (I wasn't pg). I say get an EPT and test with that. Good Luck!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I had tiny almost invisible hair sized lines with DS1 and dd









Was pregnant both times.


----------



## coloradoalice (Oct 12, 2005)

Any line at all would make me think I was pregnant. My first pregnancy test was very very faint, and took like 15 minutes to show up. I was indeed pregnant. It was also a generic test. I would wait a couple days and test again if you want to be sure, but I bet you are!!!!


----------



## massaginmommy (Mar 5, 2005)

Any update?


----------



## staceyshoe (Feb 5, 2005)

I would call that a big POSITIVE! My first preg, I tested and couldn't even see the line as much as perceive that it was there. I called the preg test co who said that it was pos. Turns out I was preg. Personally, I've found the cheap store brands to show a pos accurately before the more expensive tests.


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

I've had both...real positives that were faint & false positives that were faint.


----------



## amyandelle (Jul 5, 2004)

Not pg








I guess it was just a fluke. I have retested 3 times and all are negative. Hopefully soon though!!!!
Amy


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyandelle*
Not pg








I guess it was just a fluke. I have retested 3 times and all are negative. Hopefully soon though!!!!
Amy











Sending preggie vibes your way!


----------

